
Show HN, Another Productivity App, Mac OS X - _Rohan_
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bspace/id1092405727?mt=12
======
_Rohan_
I use this app daily and find it invaluable when managing projects or school
work. There haven't been many sales yet so maybe it could improve.

Anyways, there is an Mac App, Bspace, that I made to keep track of my web
searches for every project so they would be more accessible and less
clustered.

The whole point was that the app was easier to use than existing bookmark
managers.

Another use I found for it, was to open PDFs in the browser and saving the
"links" or saved files into the app. Surprisingly, the app had no problems
opening the files back up.

The app's cost moved up to $1.99 when it became chrome compatible. I am in a
masters of science in analytics program so I was kind of hoping to make a buck
from this app.

